# 2006 SM Maltese Calendar is finished!



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok, it took me awhile, about 3 hours today, *but it is done*.







I had alot of submissions to go through, thank you to everyone that sent them in. It was kinda hard to do as all of the pics were worthy of a calendar page but alot of them were too small too make work or too blury, dark, bright etc. I did the best I could. The good news is everyone that I got an email from has at least one picture in the calendar. The cover consists of the collage, thank you LadyM and charmypoo, 11 months of single member pics and 1 month that is a collage from everyone that emailed me. I have ordered one with 2 day express shipping so I can get it here and see how it looks but from what I can tell all pages look good.

Price is 18.99 + shipping, this will give 4.00 profit to go into the SM funds for the site ($1.00 of that will go to a Maltese rescue of my choosing). All payments will be through the cafepress website, i think they take CC, debit card, and checks. They are a great company so no worries buying through them. Once you order the calendar they print it (within 2 business days) and ship it to you directly.

*to order click on this link* http://www.cafepress.com/spoiledmaltese.33240038

to see the calendar pages (and who is on them) look below the picture that comes up with parker on it and click on *"View Calendar Pages"*

Hope you enjoy! let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I will order one when I have some extra funds. It looks GREAT!








Maybe next year Brinkley can have one on the inside...at least he is on the outside. I didn't have any good ones that were big enough and high enough quality.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

THE CALENDAR IS GEORGEOUS!!!!!























I cant wait to order mine, and my husband and I just got the idea that is going to be part of our Xmas presents for family and friends... 

GREAT JOB JOE and of course everybody who summit their pictures, I need to take lots of pictures of Snowy to be sure it is include in the one for next year.






















Totally loving it....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Can wait to order mine!!!! Too cool!!!!! Thanks Joe, youre the best!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

oh and as a note, since it was inconsistant from email to email I only used the Malts name and city/state


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

It's amazing... I love it...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Great job Joe, we love it and hubby has just ordered ours


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker is very excited that he made january! what a great birthday present it is














Go Parker! its your birthday!







LOL


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Joe.... Great job and thanks for all your hard work.

We were happy to see Tucker on April. It just happens to be my husbands Birthday Month.

All the pictures are wonderful. We are ready to order ous too.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG! It is wonderful. I hate that I was so busy with hurricanes that I didn't even try and take a photo. I am inspired to try next year, though doubt I could get a photo better than the ones that are there. They are superb. I can't even pick a favorite. Good job everyone!


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Great job Joe, the calendar looks wonderful







All the Malts look adorable







I'm ordering mine right now.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I absolutely love, love it!!! Great choices. I love our "everyday" Malts. And we ALL made a month. How cool is that? I will be ordering mine tomorrow. Good job Joe


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I have one comment about CafePress - their shipping rates are astronomical :excl: they charge $9.00 for shipping 2 calendars to Canada and they will take 8-10 business days to get here. I think that is outrageous. However I want the calendars so I will have to pay it.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

just to try and clear up some confusion when I said I used pics from everyone that emailed me

there are 12 pages (months) to use for 1 picture

I used 11 of the pictures that met the requirements, ie: the correct pixels, color, brightness, contrast, etc etc that would look best when printed

all of the other pics I used as a collage for the month of August, this includes at least 1 picture from everyone that emailed me, these are pics that i could not resize, were dark, bright or blurry but looked ok at a small size

i could not use every pic that was emailed to me, there were alot, so i tried to use at least one from each member that did send something, hope this helps clear it up


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

here is the collage that is the month of August ( i think it was Aug)


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 5 2005, 08:35 PM
> *here is the collage that is the month of August ( i think it was Aug)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yep, its August, great job


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 5 2005, 07:30 PM
> *just to try and clear up some confusion when I said I used pics from everyone that emailed me
> 
> there are 12 pages (months) to use for 1 picture
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Joe - LOL

When I said we all made a month, I meant we all made "A" month. As in one month (we're all on one month)...


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

OMG - It is awesome....I love the picture of the pup in the tub....what a cutie. Who am I kidding I love each and every one of them.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a tremendous job! $$ is tight for us right now, but we'll definitely have to splurge on this one! 

thanks for all your hard work...everyone who contributed. it doesnt go unappreciated by a single one of us!!!!!

ann marie and the "arrrgghh...why does my momster insist on showing off that picture of me in a bucket?!?!?!" buttercup


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG!!! We are so excited to have made the 2006 SM calendar.







All of the pictures and the babies are stunningly gorgeous. Thanks Joe and Lady M for all of your hard work and dedication. We appreciate you guys' hard work for making such neat things happen for us and for our babies.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

K, C, and I are so excited to be in the inaugural edition of the SM calendar. And September is my birthday month so that is extra special! I'll be buying a bunch as gifts for my groomer, vet, etc.! All the pics are so cute and that was a fabulous idea, Joe, to have the August collage......


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teddyandme_@Oct 5 2005, 08:52 PM
> *OMG - It is awesome....I love the picture of the pup in the tub....what a cutie.  Who am I kidding I love each and every one of them.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106806*


[/QUOTE]

I loved that one too, I thought it was super cute how he is sitting there in the water coolin off.








Of course they are all lovely and I am so pleased with the end result....great job Joe









Great job too Jaimie and Charmypoo on the collage for the front page, it is fantastic


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have a question..on the web site it shows some of sugust being cut off..so is it going to print that way?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 5 2005, 10:45 PM
> *i have a question..on the web site it shows some of sugust being cut off..so is it going to print that way?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106861*


[/QUOTE]

what you see on the calendar pages is the way it will print, i think catcher is the only one who loses most of the pic in the august collage (sorry Catcher), i have done this for a couple of years on my auto forum and it never fails that i get something wrong or cut something too close but it usually turns out pretty good

as soon as i get my real copy in a couple days I will post "real" pics of it so we all know


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Oct 5 2005, 09:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what you see on the calendar pages is the way it will print, i think catcher is the only one who loses most of the pic in the august collage (sorry Catcher), i have done this for a couple of years on my auto forum and it never fails that i get something wrong or cut something too close but it usually turns out pretty good

as soon as i get my real copy in a couple days I will post "real" pics of it so we all know
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106864
[/B][/QUOTE]
well it cuts the top and right side..seems pretty major to me


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 5 2005, 11:03 PM
> *well it cuts the top and right side..seems pretty major to me
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

sorry







most every pic in the collage is cut off somehow, i tried to include everyone that submitted the best i could


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Joe, I think the calendar looks great and I feel proud that Chanel is part of our very first SpoiledMaltese calendar...When I joined I never in my life thought that my puppy would be in a calendar in any way, shape, or form. Thank you for working so hard in your spare time to commit to such a huge task. Now we all know what to expect should you choose to do this again next year. I am looking forward to purchasing two, keeping one and MAYBE sending the other to her breeder...I think Chanel will make Martha proud!  

Thank you Joe, you rock!









~Elegant

P.s. And what is so cool is that we know which dog we're looking at every month because we all talk to each other and we know one another...it makes it personal. I feel warm and fuzzy!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

THANK YOU JOE, FOR A JOB WELL DONE!









I







the calendar. I am going to get one for me and my mother. I am so glad that you used my favorite picture of Baby Gizmo eating his first piece of Birthday cake. He wore more than he ate that day. I am hoping if you do this next year that I will have better pictures of him. I just bought a new camera and I have a lot to learn. ALL THE PICTURES ARE GREAT!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

WOW, i feel lucky that i have picked out the favorites so far of those that submitted more than one pic, not sure i could handle a public flogging :lol: 

i'm happy everyone has liked it so far, our second year will be better, our third even better


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Great calendar. Unfortunately I completely forgot to submit Miko's pics, however, thanks to LadyMontava at least Miko made it to the collage. We are kind of poor right now anyways and couldn't buy the calendar







. But the pics for each month are great!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy_@Oct 6 2005, 12:21 AM
> *Awwwww Gee does this mean we have to hang around for years till yah get it right
> 
> 
> ...


haha, if, and i hope everyone does, you hang around for years to come, you'll see i never get it right but d a m n if i wont get it close







:lol:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Great job Joe!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 5 2005, 10:59 PM
> *[what you see on the calendar pages is the way it will print, i think catcher is the only one who loses most of the pic in the august collage (sorry Catcher),<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106864*


[/QUOTE]

Actually it is Kallie that is cut off and she says she is OK with it. She's doesn't mind!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

It is a beautiful calendar Joe much nicer I think then the ones I have seen elsewhere and in the stores. I love the fact that it shows our little ones the way they really are.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Joe don't be so hard on yourself it looks absolutely gorgeous. Hopefully
next year I will have atleast one decent picture of Cosmo, I didn't
even bother submitting one this time because he just doesn't looke
the way I want him to yet. I know bad mommy









But I do have mine going to the presses as I type this. Can't wait to
get it. Gonna have to keep the pictures and frame them when the year
is over with.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe, it looks great!























Thank you for doing this! I can't wait until I get mine. My younger brother (well actually my mom buys it for him) usually gives me a calendar for x-mas. I just emailed the link to my mom so she knows which one I want! I can't wait!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrappy+Oct 5 2005, 11:21 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwww Gee does this mean we have to hang around for years till yah get it right







J/K

With the rate the forums growing you may need to do collages on every page to fit all the fluffbuts in LoL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=106887
[/B][/QUOTE]

We could get started on a 5-year calendar. That would hold sixty pics!! And it could come complete with a toggle-bolt for hanging


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great job Joe, thank you for all your hard work and also thank you to Lady Motava for the colllage, happy Peechie is in it and she is also in another collage picture.







I just ordered one, can't wait to get it


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I love the calendar







Thank you Joe and Lady M for all your hard work and the time you put into such a great project







We all get to have our babies on the calendar







Next year I will send in one of our Indy, This year I just didn't like any of the ones we had enough to send in. We are still learning how to take good pictures of a moving Malt


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Joe...I think you outdid yourself! The calendar is wonderful! I will be ordering mine soon. Hopefully, like so many others, I will submit a picture (or two) of Paris for next year's calendar. 2006 will be a great year because I will start each day looking at a beautiful Maltese!

Thanks again for all your hard work!

You da man!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Did anyone else order calendar yet? I did and didn't get an email response. Did this happen to anyone else??? Hope order went thru....


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job! Very professional looking calendar and I buy a Maltese calendar every year at the mall (after Christmas when they go on sale 1/2 price!). This is special, though, because it has all my Spoiled Maltese friends on it!

Next year, for sure I will submit a picture of Pico. Maybe in his new Red Chenille turtleneck that I'm maybe going to knit someday when I learn how.







Joe, you're a hardworking man and we appreciate all you do for Spoiled Maltese like ours!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Chanel's breeder said she is going to buy a calendar...don't know if she really will...

~Elegant


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Karen542_@Oct 6 2005, 12:18 PM
> *Did anyone else order calendar yet?  I did and didn't get an email response.  Did this happen to anyone else??? Hope order went thru....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107114*


[/QUOTE]

I placed my order and did get an email response. They do have a phone number on the site you can call. Wouldn't hurt to make sure.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Karen542_@Oct 6 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Did anyone else order calendar yet?  I did and didn't get an email response.  Did this happen to anyone else??? Hope order went thru....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107114*


[/QUOTE]

i'm pretty sure i saw your name in there


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Karen542_@Oct 6 2005, 01:18 PM
> *Did anyone else order calendar yet?  I did and didn't get an email response.  Did this happen to anyone else??? Hope order went thru....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107114*


[/QUOTE]

yes we ordered one and what you need to do is keep your receipt from your order as my hubby emailed them and they said to print that receipt that comes up to confirm your order.
We didn't get an email response either when we ordered.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Just wanted to update that we got our email tonight to confirm our order.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

You did a great job Joe Again. Many thanks for all you do and make available for us. We just ordered our calendar.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Oct 6 2005, 10:42 PM
> *Just wanted to update that we got our email tonight to confirm our order.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i think you also set up an email and password when you order that you can log in with and check the status


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Great job








Thank you so much for including Flurry and Sassy on the cover!!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Got a email response today for the order. Thank you


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

It looks great! Kodie is famous!







Mr. March! He's so handsome... ohh la la!

I am going to order mine tonight... i have to decide how many i wanna get though... ummm... maybe 3...


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Has anyone received their yet? I cant wait to order mine, but we are going out of town next week and I dont want to risk it coming while we are gone. I guess I will have to wait until a day or two before we leave to order


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Oct 6 2005, 11:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think you also set up an email and password when you order that you can log in with and check the status
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107368
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes Joe we did that because I think we have bought something from them before, because when hubby went in he already had an account there, so that made it very easy for us to order out calender.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Joe, if you order more than one, is the shipping still the same? Thanks!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

That is so cute! Did you ever have a calender for 05 or is this the first?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Oct 7 2005, 10:24 AM
> *Has anyone received their yet?  I cant wait to order mine, but we are going out of town next week and I dont want to risk it coming while we are gone.  I guess I will have to wait until a day or two before we leave to order
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


We found out that ours was shipped yesterday so we should have it by Monday, how is that for speedy service.























Thanks Joe for a great job, I am not sure if I did say thank you so I will say it again just in case


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Oct 8 2005, 01:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We found out that ours was shipped yesterday so we should have it by Monday, how is that for speedy service.























Thanks Joe for a great job, I am not sure if I did say thank you so I will say it again just in case








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107755
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for letting us know! I will order mine Tuesday that way it should be here right around the time we come back.

Hey Joe~ How about a 16th month calendar next year so we can put it to use immediately! :lol:


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Joe and LadyM, it is fabulous!! 

I ran to my hub for the credit card, He screamed " $18.99 for a calendar??? Are you crazy???" BUT THEN.......He saw B and W in the collage on the front, Baxter in his water tub for June, (we both cheered!) and Wally in the water tub in the August collage, and he couldn't get his card out fast enough!!

Thanks Joe! Jean


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i dont know how i missed this whole thing im sad







i would have wanted maxi in this


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just ordered 3 of them.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

anyone get theirs yet, i thought mine would have came today


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I ordered 3. Will be interested to see how long it takes for them to come. Can't wait...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 11 2005, 04:01 PM
> *anyone get theirs yet, i thought mine would have came today
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

No we haven't received ours yet, I too thought it would have come today but as yesterday was a holiday I guess it slowed it down.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I bet the Columbus Day holiday slowed things down since that site ships via USPS. I ordered mine a few days ago and got an email this morning that it was shipped today. I ordered just one and will likely order a whole lot more once I see it, etc. I bet a bunch of you will get yours tomorrow! Be sure and let us know how they look, etc.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I also got an e-mail today that has been shipped UPS.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i got it! i forgot it was coming UPS 2 day air and our ups man runs late, it turned out better than i thought, a couple on the august collage got cut in half along the edges but it looks good, i'll post pics in a minute


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Oct 11 2005, 06:56 PM
> *i got it! i forgot it was coming UPS 2 day air and our ups man runs late, it turned out better than i thought, a couple on the august collage got cut in half along the edges but it looks good, i'll post pics in a minute
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108587*


[/QUOTE]
Cool!!!!







How much is the shipping for three?


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Oct 11 2005, 07:02 PM
> *Cool!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i have no idea what the shipping will be as i dont ship them, you need to go through the order process through the link i posted, it turned out great, IMO, all of them are in good color, heres a few shots


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Oct 11 2005, 07:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have no idea what the shipping will be as i dont ship them, you need to go through the order process through the link i posted, it turned out great, IMO, all of them are in good color, heres a few shots

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108594
[/B][/QUOTE]
It looks great, thanks for posting the pics!







Ok, I'll find out when I order them


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow it sure looks great Joe.







I still haven't received mine yet but I guess it could come tomorrow. I can't wait to see it. Thanks for the pics though


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow! The quality looks fantastic! I can't wait until mine arrives.... totally awesome!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Is there an ordering deadline?
I won't be able to order mine for several weeks...








Brink is only on the cover, but I gotta have one for that and for all my other doggy friends that are in it...


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Okay, now that I've seen those pictures, I HAVE TO HAVE ONE!







It looks so gorgeous!! I can't wait to see mine


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Oct 11 2005, 05:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
It looks great, thanks for posting the pics!







Ok, I'll find out when I order them








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108595
[/B][/QUOTE]

Shipping for 3 was a total of $6


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yippeeeeeeeeeee





















My calender arrived today and we love it. Great job Joe,







very professional indeed


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Oct 11 2005, 11:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shipping for 3 was a total of $6
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108682
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I ordered mine today! I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I GOT IT!!!!!! It's wonderful. My hubby is calling Tucker, "Calendar Dog" I want to show it to everyone. 

I always would look at doggie calendars in stores and wonder who's dogs they were. Now I can "I know those puppies"

Great job Joe. Everyone picture was wonderful. Much better than I expected.

Lets do it again!!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine finally arrived today, too. I am soooo excited. It is very well done and the pictures look wonderful!!







Great job, Joe!!!

JOE: Are you going to put a banner ad on the SM pages and main page for the calendar? My field is marketing and I can't help but think that a banner or crawl on all pages of the forum and main SM page would help sales. Maybe you could even exchange banners for the Oct-Dec. time period with some companies ?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

My order is in.....can't wait!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I got the email that mine was shipped Saturday, I think it was. I can't wait to get it! I wonder how long it will take to get all the way to Virginia? I am so excited!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm still waiting............


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Got mine yesterday! It's so fun seeing all our babies! I love the one of Baxter in the water with his eyes closed. It looks like "OMG that's cold!"

I am so mad at myself for always cropping all my pics. I did get Frosty in the collage, but if I hadn't cropped everything might have been able to have a whole page. Now I know!

Thanks Joe for your hard work. It's great!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I got my three calendars yesterday. They are great!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

I will have to order one soon. Maybe next year Daisy or Toby can have a picture in one. That would be cool.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

<span style="color:#FF0000">BUMP.... ttt

<div align="center">Click to View and Purchase the SM Calendar</a>


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have received mine and LOVE IT! My daughter took it and showed her boyfriend (even though Paris is only on the cover) and he know calls her a "celebrity dog"...







Next year I hope to submit pictures for inside. You did a great job Joe! Thanks a million!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh Joe, that calendar is simply wonderful!! What an incentive to take some pics (yeah right, I am a camera buff!!) for next year!!

Great job!!

Pacino and Marie


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gave the calendar to my husband as a surprise for Christmas. I knew he'd love seeing our Missy on the cover! He sure did.. yes, it was a bit "bittersweet" as this was our first Christmas without her and we always had little traditions with her but seeing her on the calendar was a highlight.
Maybe we can get some nice shots of Naddie as she "blossoms".. and we can submit hers for the 2007 one.
Thanks Joe! You helped me give a 'special gift' to my hubby this year..it meant a lot to us both!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I asked Santa for one...but didn't get it...


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

Aww, I completely didn't submit a pic!














I haven't been here in FOREVER! I need to come more often I suppose. I miss out on cool stuff!!!

Meh, there's always next year!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great, great job, Joe!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Is the 2007 calendar going to be the same at the 2006 one? I just checked the link & the 2006 calendar has '2007' on it ..... just wondering?

Calendar link


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Is the 2007 calendar going to be the same at the 2006 one? I just checked the link & the 2006 calendar has '2007' on it ..... just wondering?
> 
> Calendar link[/B]


I'm guessing that the company selling it for us changes the year if someone orders it this late in the year. That's really a good idea! The new one for 2007 will be different. Here is the new thread from Joe:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=16012&hl=


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=259359
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! You are always so good with your thread searches ... I'm useless at it!

Thanks for posting the new thread!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay, am I the only one having trouble ordering this?? From what I can see, there is no icon/thing to 'buy it'???


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Okay, am I the only one having trouble ordering this?? From what I can see, there is no icon/thing to 'buy it'???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, maybe delay your purchase a little bit - there will be a different design for 2007 .... see the link that Kallie/Catchers mom just posted up there ^^


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=259379
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jacqui - guess I jumped the gun. But, that link does say 2007, so that's where I got goofed up.


----------

